
My Day with the Open Pandora - ekianjo
http://pandoralive.info/?p=4967
======
fit2rule
I love the Open Pandora, it is a fantastic little machine with lots of
positive benefits .. the battery life is amazing, plus I can use it to charge
the quad-copter, lol.
[http://repo.openpandora.org/?page=all&s=new](http://repo.openpandora.org/?page=all&s=new)
is how all appstores should be run. Its a fantastic email machine, and it runs
wordwarvi. Heck, it can even compile wordwarvi from sources. The work being
done on glshim for Pandora ports is phenomenal - want Blender in your Pocket?
Simply the best MP3/Music-playing device around .. decent and steady set of
releases from the Indie game scene .. its just a great little device.

Can't wait for Pyra!

------
vosper
I've always though an Open Pandora would make the perfect on-call support
device. If you get paged and need to fix something then it's a pain to try to
do anything from your phone, especially if it's more than completely trivial
(at which point, why are you even being paged).

The alternative, usually, is to carry a laptop, or to make sure you're never
too far from one. But that diminishes your freedom when outside of office
hours. Sure, you could take work laptop out to dinner, or to the bar, but you
usually don't want to.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone's used an Open Pandora for on-call
support.

~~~
ekianjo
> I'd be interested to hear if anyone's used an Open Pandora for on-call
> support.

Not sure about on-call support, but I know a few folks in the Pandora
community who use it in their work to access servers and modify
settings/configs through ssh when needed. It's pretty versatile and having a
keyboard with you is incredibly useful.

------
vladocar
Sidenote: The words "Open" and "Pandora" don't mix very well together.

~~~
ekianjo
Actually it's a kind of a word pun from the creators :)

